
AI for the home - alexcaps
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1o-7xDvxkg&feature=youtu.be
======
ocdtrekkie
"Reserve yours for only 50% down, $5,000 due upon delivery in 2016"

Wow. There has to be some pretty impressive stuff under the hood to have that
price tag.

